# Introductions!



## Tanniynim (Nov 20, 2011)

Howdy folks!

I'm Tanniynim. Tanniynim means "monsters" in Hebrew. I'm also Principissa Beluosa in a couple other places, which translates to "The princess that is full of monsters."

I'm from Austin, TX and have lurked here for quite some time, but I've been working on a project here that I want to post some pictures from soon and that means I've got to get my post count up. 

I'm a Jack-of-All-Trades type and so I'm on a lot of different forums around the internet, gleaning bits of information here and there for all the different projects we undertake. I haven't been involved with the Halloween scene for quite some time (my dad used to run a very small charity haunted house and I used to do a lot more decorating), but the techniques and concepts here are extremely valuable to me still.

We do a lot of costume parties in my social circle, so I'm often working on those types of things. I'm also very interested in scrap building props and sets and am currently working on a set (...Using a couple techniques I've picked up here! Thanks!) for my theme camp (http://www.burningman.com/themecamps/) for an art and music festival called Flipside just outside of Austin that I help run. (http://www.burningflipside.com -it's a burn event, inspired by Burning Man)

I'm also an event planner for a living and enjoy running and planning all sorts of different types of events. I'm interested in eventually owning my own outdoor event venue and would love to someday run a haunted house complex on the scale of SCREAMS there. (Hi Allen! Love your videos!)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tanniynim


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Tanni


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi, glad you stopped lurking and joined in.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## chicagohippie (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Would love to see your pictures


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Tanniynim (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcomes, folks.  I'm excited to show you all soon what I've learned. We're finishing up (slowly) on a 3' x 4' x 2.5" insulation foam skull with big red gem eyes. It's our first time working with blue/pink rigid foam and I LOVE the stuff. We've already decided to decorate another piece with it. We'll be working on that soon as well. I'll do my best to get myself up to enough posts to show them off as soon as they're ready.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! I have family and friends in Austin, but a lot of my music friends abandon the area this week


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry so late in welcoming you but I've been a little busy. While you were lurking I was stalking you. No, don't look over behind that bush. It's not me. Ha Ha , I made you look. Anyway, welcome.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

